# 3 & 4 Memory RAM Slot Not working



## carlos_9 (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi and thank you.

I builded 1 year my own PC, Specs:
CPU: Intel® Core™ i7-4790K ~4.0Ghz
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (2 x 4GB) 1600Mhz
PSU: Thermaltake SMART M Series SP-850M 850W
MOBO: MSI Z97 PC MATE
WC: CORSAIR H80i

Since 6 months ago i was having a trouble: Sometimes when i was turning it on, it turned on and off repeatedly, the solution was: Remove the CMOS battery. 1 week ago a decide to clean it up, then i put everything back, and when i turned on, i got the problem, but this time removing the CMOS battery didn't work, i bought 12GB ram (1x8gb, 1x4GB Crucial Ballistix Sport @1600ghz), and helped me to understand what going on: Channel B (3 and 4 slots, counting from left to right) wasn't working right.

RAM in slot 1 only = boot 
RAM in slot 2 only = boot
RAM in slot 3 only = turned on and off repeatedly
RAM in slot 4 only = turned on and off repeatedly
RAM in slot 1&2 only = boot
RAM in slot 1&3 only = turned on and off repeatedly
RAM in slot 1&4 only = turned on and off repeatedly
RAM in slot 2&3 only = turned on and off repeatedly
RAM in slot 2&4 only = turned on and off repeatedly
RAM in slot 3&4 only = turned on and off repeatedly
RAM in slot 1,2,3, and 4 = Boot (No display, keyboard and mouse were not lighting)

I tried: 

Update to latest BIOS version
Clean slots with Contact cleaner (DeoxIT D5)

I don't know how to check voltage, etc.

Thank you so much


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 20, 2015)

Remove your CPU and check whether you have bent pins in the socket.
If socket is fine, or you've managed to straighten pins - reseat the CPU, reset BIOS(to avoid boot failure due to OC) and install your 2x4GB sticks into slots 2 and 4.
BTW your board supports dual channel only in 2-4 and 1-2-3-4 slots according to the manual. 

With different sticks, like that 8GB and 4GB you've tried, dual-channel won't work.

If the above manipulations did not help, try setting the memory to DDR3-1333 or lower and set the timings and voltage according to its SPD spec. See if it starts.


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 20, 2015)

With some coolers, attaching them too tightly bends the motherboard and disconnects all or some DIMM pins. Is any of 3 and 4 slot located near CPU socket? I had this problem once. In best cases, you just don't have RAM detected, in worse, the system won't even boot.

Try loosing CPU cooler a bit and observe how motherboard straightens, but keep it tight enough to have good contact. If that is the issue of course. Could be something else...


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 20, 2015)

have you change the ram, i mean since you have 2 sticks you could try them one by one on slot 3 and 4, does it give the same result?


----------



## Finners (Oct 21, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> With some coolers, attaching them too tightly bends the motherboard and disconnects all or some DIMM pins. Is any of 3 and 4 slot located near CPU socket? I had this problem once. In best cases, you just don't have RAM detected, in worse, the system won't even boot.
> 
> Try loosing CPU cooler a bit and observe how motherboard straightens, but keep it tight enough to have good contact. If that is the issue of course. Could be something else...



Had this issue myself on my current board and have seen it quite a few times over the last few years. 

Worth a try as its quick and easy to test.


----------



## Ebo (Oct 21, 2015)

Finners said:


> Had this issue myself on my current board and have seen it quite a few times over the last few years.
> 
> Worth a try as its quick and easy to test.



Have have that problem also, just loosening the CPU cooler by ½ a turn, made mine work again.


----------



## carlos_9 (Oct 21, 2015)

silentbogo said:


> Remove your CPU and check whether you have bent pins in the socket.
> If socket is fine, or you've managed to straighten pins - reseat the CPU, reset BIOS(to avoid boot failure due to OC) and install your 2x4GB sticks into slots 2 and 4.
> BTW your board supports dual channel only in 2-4 and 1-2-3-4 slots according to the manual.
> 
> ...



I removed CPU, put it back, then put 2x8gb into 2 & 4 slot, that was the solution. Thank you so much


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 21, 2015)

Doesn't hurt t check a nice booklet that coems with a motherboard. I work with computers for over 15 years and I still regularly use it for RAM "debugging" when fiddling with RAM sticks. Especially since I use more "exotic" pieces of hardware like the X58 which was the first triple channel platform and the X99 which is the first quad channel platform. Things for these are a bit different when you're sticking RAM in it than for "casual" dual channel boards.


----------

